# 12 Tact-Tiles Sold for $360!



## Rokes (Nov 18, 2008)

If there has ever been hard evidence for the demand on a Tact-Tile like product, this is it.  

Edit:  For the love of Moradin, won't someone please hear all the nerds calling for a product like this?!


----------



## Agamon (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmm...I never use all of mine.  Might be time to share.  For the sake of the community, of course.


----------



## Rokes (Nov 18, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Hmmm...I never use all of mine.  Might be time to share.  For the sake of the community, of course.




We have 24 total in our group, and I tend to use the majority of them quite often.  And yes, I would absolutely buy another 12 if given the chance, but not quite for what that auction is up to now.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 18, 2008)

A buddy of mine sold his on ebay for almost $250.  I yelled him as now the group only has one full set to use.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow.  I think I've used more than 6 at once one time in the...huh, must be about 4-5 years I've had them.  Not sure exactly what I'd do with 24...though I'm also not sure what I'd do without any....


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 18, 2008)

I would SO love to own a second set.
Maybe if I sold my D20 Dune book I could get it


----------



## Lhorgrim (Nov 18, 2008)

Zoinks!

Maybe I should put mine on the market.  I got some of the last ones, after they changed the grid lines to a light gray and made the 5' square indicators dashed lines. 

I wonder if that makes them more desirable?

I don't use mine anymore, since I have to travel to play I switched to Flip Mats.

I'll let you folks know if I end up putting them up for sale.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 18, 2008)

That's my auction -- and here I was, wondering how I was going to do a post with it with the old Marketplace forum gone...

I have to say, I expected them to reach the $100 mark, but like, 1 day before the auction ended, not 1 day after it began.

(Oh, and for those wondering: I adore Tact-Tiles, but since I live in a bike town and bike to my weekly game, a backpack full of books, minis AND a segmented whiteboard was just too much. My Flip-Mat gets the job done, if less spectacularly.)


----------



## Henry (Nov 18, 2008)

How much do the freakin' things cost to manufacture?!?!!?

I've been looking to buy a set for a while now, but I still refuse to get caught in the insane demand-mania for the things.

If ever there was proof that there is still a market for them...


----------



## Treebore (Nov 18, 2008)

I think I would rather buy this line of products:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/publishers-press-releases/244031-dry-wet-erase-tiles-3sg.html


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 19, 2008)

Treebore said:


> I think I would rather buy this line of products:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/publishers-press-releases/244031-dry-wet-erase-tiles-3sg.html




Interesting.

I'm not sure how I feel about the fact they're cardboard, though...


----------



## Treebore (Nov 19, 2008)

Kunimatyu said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the fact they're cardboard, though...




I would imagine the same way I feel about the tiles I have been buying from WOTC. Just fine.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Nov 19, 2008)

It looks like Paizo may come out with something similar to Tact Tiles:

paizo.com - Paizo / Messageboards / paizo.com / Customer Service / Archives / Tact Tiles?!?!?!?


----------



## JVisgaitis (Nov 19, 2008)

I wouldn't. Does every inn look exactly the same? Its a cool idea, but defeats the whole purpose of a whiteboard.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 19, 2008)

JVisgaitis said:


> I wouldn't. Does every inn look exactly the same? Its a cool idea, but defeats the whole purpose of a whiteboard.





You may want to read their future plans. There sounds like there will, eventually, be plenty of variation.

I wonder what kind of foam they are talking about for their backing? Foam board? Sounds pretty sturdy so far, though.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone know who the inventor of these is?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 22, 2008)

No one knows?


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Nov 22, 2008)

I found one article on Atomic Think Tank that was from when they first came out. The name of one of the creators is at the bottom:

The Atomic Think Tank :: View topic - mapping M&M with TACT TILES


----------



## Crothian (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, that might help.  He does list his title as MArketing Manager so I'm not sure that's the guy.


----------



## Turjan (Nov 22, 2008)

Crothian said:


> Thanks, that might help.  He does list his title as MArketing Manager so I'm not sure that's the guy.



Tact-Tiles are not produced anymore, because the company had worked with a local manufacturer that subsequently noticed that their cost assumption for what they could produce the tiles was much too low (the quality tolerance was very low, because the tiles have to intersect).

I love mine .


----------



## JDragon (Nov 22, 2008)

I love mine too, all 24 of them.  Even if I don't use them that offten since I got my projector last x-mas.

But I still would be hard pressed to sell them.  I like having them for Con's and other events like that since I haven't come up with a way to make the projecter portable yet. 

When I did use them I regularlly used all 24. I was running RttoEE and would pre draw  the maps so I could just lay them out as they explored the caverns.

JD


----------



## Crothian (Nov 22, 2008)

Turjan said:


> Tact-Tiles are not produced anymore, because the company had worked with a local manufacturer that subsequently noticed that their cost assumption for what they could produce the tiles was much too low (the quality tolerance was very low, because the tiles have to intersect).




I know they aren't produced anymore.  Some friends of mine want to know who the creator is to see if there is a patent and if so what it is.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 22, 2008)

Crothian said:


> I know they aren't produced anymore.  Some friends of mine want to know who the creator is to see if there is a patent and if so what it is.




Looking up tac tiles at the US PAtent office on line doesn't work?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2008)

Treebore said:


> Looking up tac tiles at the US PAtent office on line doesn't work?




I'm not the one looking it up, but from what my friend said he hasn't been able to find anything indicating there is a patent.  However, on e many web posts that we've seen while googling tact tiles we've seen many comments eluding to there being one or one pending.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 23, 2008)

There is no active Trademark for Tact-Tile Dry Erase boards, only interlocking tiles for flooring/building construction purposes, and many of those are now inactive.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Nov 23, 2008)

Crothian said:


> Thanks, that might help.  He does list his title as MArketing Manager so I'm not sure that's the guy.




I understand the apparent contradiction, but the article itself stated that he was an owner and one of the creators. Even if he isn't, he should know the other members of that company.


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have our groups set at the moment, but I seem to remember the back side of the tiles having the patent number... or maybe it was on the information sheet included....


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2008)

lrsach01 said:


> I don't have our groups set at the moment, but I seem to remember the back side of the tiles having the patent number... or maybe it was on the information sheet included....




There is a number with them, but it is not a patent number.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 23, 2008)

::looks at auction price now, boggles::

I have to say, it sure seems like a new Tact-Tiles esque product would do well...

(Oh, and for anyone still thinking about bidding despite that rather insane price, send me a question through the ebay interface and I'll send you detailed pictures of each of the tiles -- I wasn't able to add them to the listing later on)


----------



## thedungeondelver (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, this is an actual, genuine question (because I might wanna get in a last minute bid on these): what do TacTiles offer that, say, a battlemat doesn't?


-Bill, who occasionally finds himself in need of something _other_ than Dwarven Forge...!


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 23, 2008)

thedungeondelver said:


> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, this is an actual, genuine question (because I might wanna get in a last minute bid on these): what do TacTiles offer that, say, a battlemat doesn't?





The ability to remove tiles from one end, erase what is one them easily and move the tiles to the other side and slide everything over without having to deal with either erasing everything on the battlemat and redraw it, or doing the ole moebius strip thing where the map is broken up to fit the room available on the mat, thus potentially confusing things.

I know for me, with the number of large running battles I run, this alone made them worth the $50 or whatever it was I plopped down for mine a few years ago, not so sure about $140 or whatever, though.  . .


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2008)

THey are smaller or bigger then a battle map as needed as well.  Sometimes a battle only needs one or two tact tiles and it is easier to just pull those two out then unroll a large battle map.  It also can do in different shapes to some extent as the pieces dictate.


----------



## Rokes (Nov 23, 2008)

$227?  The Gods be smiling on Kunimatyu this fine day!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 23, 2008)

If I had it I would get them. They are worth it.
The 9 I have are lonely for some more friends


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 23, 2008)

thedungeondelver said:


> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, this is an actual, genuine question (because I might wanna get in a last minute bid on these): what do TacTiles offer that, say, a battlemat doesn't?
> 
> 
> -Bill, who occasionally finds himself in need of something _other_ than Dwarven Forge...!




The fact that they're dry erase and rigid, along with the ability to "scroll" a fight by removing tiles from one side, pushing the rest down, then adding those tiles to the other side. Large vinyl battles aren't dry erase, and FlipMats(which are) are smaller and can't "scroll".

I've also seen DMS draw out detailed layouts using a smaller number of tiles beforehand, and set the layouts aside until the party gets to that encounter.

That's really about it. Let me know if you want to see closeup pictures.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 23, 2008)

We have "scrolled" the Flip-Mats by using 2 or 3 of them. At $12.99 each, they are inexpensive enough to get more than one, and they are light enough to be very portable.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 23, 2008)

thalmin said:


> We have "scrolled" the Flip-Mats by using 2 or 3 of them. At $12.99 each, they are inexpensive enough to get more than one, and they are light enough to be very portable.




That's a really excellent point!

::looks at auction price again::

what.


----------



## Rokes (Nov 23, 2008)

Final Price $360.  One can only hope that someone (I'm looking at you Paizo), takes notice.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 23, 2008)

Kunimatyu said:


> That's a really excellent point!
> 
> ::looks at auction price again::
> 
> what.





For that kind of money do you realize how many you could make using foam board and laminating paper with a razor knife? 100? 200? A waste of money, IMO. 

I would rather buy a few dry erase boards, cut them up with interlocking tabs, draw on the grid, laminate it, and have my own. Definitely a lot more for the money and a little bit of effort.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 23, 2008)

To me that final price just screams there is still a market for these.

Or at least I want a few more.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm still a bit in shock myself.

Hopefully this fellow will put them to good use!


----------



## Rokes (Nov 23, 2008)

Treebore said:


> For that kind of money do you realize how many you could make using foam board and laminating paper with a razor knife? 100? 200? A waste of money, IMO.
> 
> I would rather buy a few dry erase boards, cut them up with interlocking tabs, draw on the grid, laminate it, and have my own. Definitely a lot more for the money and a little bit of effort.




I fully agree, however, the biggest thing that auction showed is that there is still a market for premade interlocking dry erase tiles.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 23, 2008)

Rokes said:


> I fully agree, however, the biggest thing that auction showed is that there is still a market for premade interlocking dry erase tiles.




Thats what it showed you. I got a totally different message from it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 24, 2008)

Treebore said:


> For that kind of money do you realize how many you could make using foam board and laminating paper with a razor knife? 100? 200? A waste of money, IMO.



Only if your time has no value. My crafting skills are terrible and it would take me many, many hours to create a dozen GOOD-LOOKING foam board backed laminated graph sheets (that managed to interlock). For some things, money has less value than time.

Of course, my one battlemat has lasted 15 years so far and while moving all the minis 15 squares west to move the battle 15 squares east can be a pain. Somehow we've managed to handle that all these years.


----------



## darjr (Nov 24, 2008)

jmucchiello said:


> Only if your time has no value. My crafting skills are terrible and it would take me many, many hours to create a dozen GOOD-LOOKING foam board backed laminated graph sheets (that managed to interlock). For some things, money has less value than time.




My time is actually worth more than that as well.



jmucchiello said:


> Of course, my one battlemat has lasted 15 years so far and while moving all the minis 15 squares west to move the battle 15 squares east can be a pain. Somehow we've managed to handle that all these years.




I dunno. I've got a mat and I love it, but I think that easy scrolling of the dungeon is always how I wanted to play. To easily get exactly that, regardless of combat, might turn out to be a powerful thing. I'm not convinced that the mat is equivalent.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, this thread has made me see the light...these tiles are awesome, but I can sure get by without them.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 24, 2008)

darjr said:


> My time is actually worth more than that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. I've got a mat and I love it, but I think that easy scrolling of the dungeon is always how I wanted to play. To easily get exactly that, regardless of combat, might turn out to be a powerful thing. I'm not convinced that the mat is equivalent.




If you guys got through high school art programs you can make these just fine. Likely in one to two hours, depending on your tools.

Lets see, $360. If you make $20/hour thats 18 hours of work. If that is your take home after your taxes, etc...  I don't know many people who make that kind of money, if you guys are them good for you.

If I do a foam board version it will likely cost me $20 to $40 to make them, and I already have the knives, rulers, and markers. It might take me two to 3 hours to draw it all out, laminate it, and cut it.

Plus if I ever need more, or to make replacements, I'll not only know how to do it, but know how to do it even better. So up to 5 hours worth of money and my time, versus $360 worth. 

Yep, well worth my time.


----------



## darjr (Nov 24, 2008)

eh...

It's more than the money. I would paint miniatures... but between the demands of life... I choose not to. Also I think the tact tiles folks did a better job at the tiles than I could.

Edit: just to be clear, even saying the above, I wouldn't pay that much for them. I just don't see it as crazy or dumb.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 24, 2008)

darjr said:


> eh...
> 
> It's more than the money. I would paint miniatures... but between the demands of life... I choose not to. Also I think the tact tiles folks did a better job at the tiles than I could.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear, even saying the above, I wouldn't pay that much for them. I just don't see it as crazy or dumb.





I look at it as 18 to 36 hours to make the money back, or up to 5 hours of money/actual work to not need to earn that much money back. So I look at buying such product for that kind of money as foolish. Making it saves me 13 to 31 hours of time at work. So would save me time.

Now if the buyer makes a $100 per hour or better, I can understand why they would spend that kind of money.

Even so, the Tact Tile building tutorials I found on line say I could make 30 or more at a time, so even if its just 12 that are normally $25 ( I don't know what original retail was on these tact tiles) I would get 30+ for just a couple fo hours of my time. I would still do it.


----------



## darjr (Nov 24, 2008)

Good for you.

An idea occurs, make some, put them up on ebay.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2008)

Treebore said:


> Even so, the Tact Tile building tutorials I found on line




Post links?


----------



## Lhorgrim (Nov 24, 2008)

The original expanded set of 12 Tact-Tiles retailed for $54.70 (plus tax and shipping from Alabama of course).  The one in the auction that just ended was the "Deluxe" set, that came with the cardboard box carrier and I think it also came with some dry erase markers.

I've never really been in a game that would have used more than 12 tiles.  All the tiles together would be almost 3 feet by 4 feet of map surface, and one of the main selling points of interlocking tiles is that you can "scroll" them so you don't need the entire dungeon on the table at the same time.

I've had the 12 tile set for years, but I've only used them a couple times because I have to travel for my games and the tiles take up a lot of room in my back pack.  I've used a wet erase battle mat and wet/dry erase flip mats to cut down on my encumbrance. 

As far as the value of the Tact-Tiles in the auction that just ended, the value of a thing is set by the market.  Obviously the vast majority of us would not pay over $300 for the tiles, but there are at least two people out there who have a combination of funds and desire that made the tiles worth that to them.

I hope the trend carries, because I've decided to auction my set of Tact-Tiles as well.  They've been on my shelf for a long time, and I would rather convert them to whatever value the market will give me and use that money to buy new gaming material.  This may be a rough economy in the U.S. right now, but gaming options abound with many examples of RPGs, CCGs, collectible mini and board games available.

My list of 'wants" includes: Descent, Memoir '44, the new D&D releases, some C&C stuff, some Reaper minis, and a lot of other gaming stuff. 

We'll see how my auction does, and that should give a better idea about the market for Tact-Tiles.  If a bunch of the tiles become available, then the price should drop dramatically.  I'm hoping for enough to buy some of the gaming stuff on my list, but I'm also happy to be making some space on my shelf.


----------



## D'karr (Nov 24, 2008)

Treebore said:


> Thats what it showed you. I got a totally different message from it.




Yeah, me too.  More like a P.T. Barnum message.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Nov 24, 2008)

We've been looking onto this for awhile. I wouldn't be surprised if like 5 different companies came out with a similar product.


----------



## Rokes (Nov 25, 2008)

Two more auctions, both over $200 with 5+ days remaining.

Tact-Tile eBay Auctions


----------



## Rokes (Nov 25, 2008)

Treebore said:


> If you guys got through high school art programs you can make these just fine. Likely in one to two hours, depending on your tools.
> 
> Lets see, $360. If you make $20/hour thats 18 hours of work. If that is your take home after your taxes, etc...  I don't know many people who make that kind of money, if you guys are them good for you.
> 
> ...




6 hours @ $60 an hour.  I don't already have the knives, rulers, etc.  I have some basic craft skills, but I'm a perfectionist.  No way can I see making a product I'd be happy with knowing that an amazing product can be purchased instead.  That's 6 hours I could spend preparing my campaign, actually gaming, or sleeping.  Never underestimate the value of a good night's rest!

And for reference, I wouldn't pay more than $10 a tile, and $5 or so if they were in production.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 25, 2008)

It sounds to me like there would be a market for these tiles, and since a number of ENWorlders have ideas about how to make 'em, they should get to it. With Christmas coming up, there's a market: the perfect gift for the gamer on your list!

--Steve


----------



## burntgerbil (Jan 23, 2009)

*I am developing them now !*

I am developing and producing my first couple sets (16x) of Dry-erase Tiles for gaming. My sets have smaller tiles - (7x7's) and are made of the same material as dry-erase boards, but they are double sided - Contiguous squares on one side and contiguous hexes on the other ! It was no easy task to figure out the geometry on that one. I will be posting more about them as I pack up the first few sets in the next two weeks. They should be much more affordable than what current prices are for Tact Tiles. 

I will also have Condition markers for various conditions available also. My production is automated, but small scale right now, so there is likely to be a waiting list as soon as I can get these things out. 


Josh


----------



## Aexalon (Jan 23, 2009)

burntgerbil said:


> My sets have smaller tiles - (7x7's) and are made of the same material as dry-erase boards, but they are double sided - Contiguous squares on one side and contiguous hexes on the other !



 Impressive. Most impressive.



burntgerbil said:


> It was no easy task to figure out the geometry on that one.




Not that hard, with 4*sqrt(3) being only ~1% smaller than 7, with sqrt(3)/2 (= sin(pi/3)) being the distance between the center lines of off-axis columns. Which points to a 8*7 hex grid, or visually:







using an off-axis compression factor of (7/8)/(sqrt(3)/2) (again, only ~1% from unity). It is possible to offset the hex pattern by a whole row (1/8) in the off-axis direction, and/or half a row (1/14) in the axis direction, and still retain horizontal and vertical symmetry.

The 7*7 layout on the square side was likely dictated by the hex ratio (sqrt(3) is such an irrational number to work with...).

Ok, in retrospect, perhaps it wasn't that easy after all


----------



## Daniel D. Fox (Jan 23, 2009)

Crothian said:


> Post links?




How to make your own Tact Tiles « The Game Master Foundation

Personally, I just went out and bought a chalkboard-sized dry erase board (8'x4', about 70 bucks from any Office Depot) and used a permanent marker+yardstick to make 1" inch squares.

/shrugs

If you're looking to compact it down, you can get one of those nice little folding card tables, cut the board in half and screw each top onto a side fairly easily.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 23, 2009)

Rokes said:


> If there has ever been hard evidence for the demand on a Tact-Tile like product, this is it.
> 
> Edit:  For the love of Moradin, won't someone please hear all the nerds calling for a product like this?!




Message received.


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Mar 11, 2009)

*Battlegraph Dry Erase Boards!*

Your cries have been heard, and you have not been left unanswered.

Battle Graph Dry Erase Boards for miniatures, role-playing, combat, and strategy games.


----------



## Saracenus (Mar 23, 2009)

They can pry my two sets out of my cold dead fingers. I use mine all the time. Hopefully someone will bring a product to market soon for those of you deprived of their gaming goodness.


----------



## megamania (Mar 23, 2009)

Rokes said:


> If there has ever been hard evidence for the demand on a Tact-Tile like product, this is it.
> 
> Edit:  For the love of Moradin, won't someone please hear all the nerds calling for a product like this?!




daaaaaamn!  That is a lot of money.


----------



## megamania (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a thought.....


What is stopping folks from buying thin plastic-glass and cutting into 6x12 and 12x12 pieces, painting a black grid on one side and drawing on the opposite side?


----------



## pjrake (Dec 6, 2009)

*I'm Selling Mine*

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but just wanted to let you guys know that I'm selling mine (trying to buy some Dwarven Forge stuff).

My listing is here:

SALE Original Tact-Tiles For Sales (BC Products) - EN World D&D / RPG News

Thanks!

-PJ


----------



## madwabbit (Jun 29, 2010)

Original Tact-Tiles up for auction here.


----------



## BenBrown (Jun 29, 2010)

megamania said:


> Just a thought.....
> 
> 
> What is stopping folks from buying thin plastic-glass and cutting into 6x12 and 12x12 pieces, painting a black grid on one side and drawing on the opposite side?




Time and confidence.


----------



## Frost (Jun 29, 2010)

For what it's worth, I mentioned some options at my blog: link

I should note that I bought the LTD Commodities dry erase kit I mention and it's not all that great (then again, it's $5).  The pieces are paper thin, so you couldn't score a grid on them.  Still, you could mount them and just use a tape measure for movement.


----------



## Evil-B (Jun 30, 2010)

For those who are interested, I'm selling my unused set now as well. 

I have a pretty spiffy storage case and everything; I always wanted to use these in a game but never managed to do so...and now I could use the money.

You can find them here.


----------



## malcolypse (Jul 5, 2010)

i work in a bookstore where we used to sell posters. the display case was thrown out after we stopped, so i grabbed all the inserts. they're a layer of white cardboard, about 3'x4', with a sheet of plastic on each side. i took one, drew a grid on the cardboard with a sharpie, and experimented to test that the plastic would stand up to dry-erase markers. one stunning success later and now i have friends wanting them for 1.25 inch plastic-crack figures, grids, and everything else. the metal frames the boards came in sit in the garage and protects them when they aren't on the table.

best of all: free.


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 5, 2010)

Evil-B; said:
			
		

> For those who are interested, I'm selling my unused set now as well.
> 
> I have a pretty spiffy storage case and everything; I always wanted to use these in a game but never managed to do so...and now I could use the money.
> 
> You can find them here.



Damn. Evilboy's auction just closed at $401.01. 

Damn. 

Mine has five hours left.

Dare I hope?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 5, 2010)

Once again I've had someone ask me to pick up a set (or something comparable) at Gen Con. They're willing to pay around $100. I can not imagine why no one has picked up this product and is selling it to a level where I can get it from my FLGS or at the very least at Gen Con.

Just sayin'...

--Steve


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Jul 5, 2010)

I make a comparable product.

Why pay 400.00 when you can get twelve of mine for under $75.00

Longtooth Studios |

I have been in business for over a year and going strong.


----------



## Vorput (Jul 6, 2010)

madwabbit said:


> Damn. Evilboy's auction just closed at $401.01.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> ...




$535?!  Wow.  Just Wow.

Congrats!


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 6, 2010)

Vorput said:


> $535?!  Wow.  Just Wow.
> 
> Congrats!



I know, right?! Seller's in the UK, and I'm awaiting his reply to my request to verify shipping address before I invoice him, but ... wow. Just wow, indeed.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Vorput said:


> $535?!  Wow.  Just Wow.
> 
> Congrats!




Definitely!  Guess I should have held onto mine just a bit longer!  I thought I was doing good to get around $250 or so when I sold them about two years ago.


----------



## Evil-B (Jul 6, 2010)

Vorput said:


> $535?!  Wow.  Just Wow.
> 
> Congrats!




NICE, madwabbit. 

I thought $401 was eye-opening, and mine were new...

I think I may have had a bit more action (!) if I had opened my auction up to international buyers, but my experience has shown that shipping to overseas locations just isn't worth the hassle...especially with heavy packages like this. It's paid off for you, though! Here's to a safe transaction...be sure you get your extra shipping covered.

p.s. Guess that Gen Con trip is covered now, eh? ;-D


----------



## Frost (Jul 6, 2010)

Longtooth Studios said:


> I make a comparable product.
> 
> Why pay 400.00 when you can get twelve of mine for under $75.00
> 
> ...




Right, I don't really understand that (unless folks simply don't know about you).  

Anyone know what happened to Great Victory Widgets?  Their site is no longer up and running.


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Jul 7, 2010)

Morrus likes them! 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpg-industry-forum/274554-battlegraph-boards-back.html#post5236205

Its just a matter of time before I can get the attention desired. I still have a lot of room to increase production, so we are ready when they do.


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 7, 2010)

Longtooth Studios said:


> Morrus likes them!
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpg-industry-forum/274554-battlegraph-boards-back.html#post5236205
> 
> Its just a matter of time before I can get the attention desired. I still have a lot of room to increase production, so we are ready when they do.



And I hope you do -- if I ever return to playing a game that requires a battle grid, I'll happily purchase your product.

I suspect that the BC Products' Tact-Tiles go as high as they do in an auction because they're essentially collector's items now.


----------



## Thanlis (Jul 7, 2010)

Longtooth Studios said:


> Morrus likes them!
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpg-industry-forum/274554-battlegraph-boards-back.html#post5236205
> 
> Its just a matter of time before I can get the attention desired. I still have a lot of room to increase production, so we are ready when they do.




Are you going to be at Gencon?


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Jul 8, 2010)

No boards at gencon this year. They are still a bit out of reach budget wise. I am hitting a few smaller cons with the remainder of this year, and next year I may have a con every month of the year. 

We leave in the morning for Play On Con in Birmingham AL, wish us luck.


----------

